# Tall people!



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I wanted to start a thread for tall women and girls to discuss and express the troubles they face with being tall. I'm 6ft tall and I've been having a lot of body issues lately and I feel is always good to talk about these things. I go through phases where I don't care about my height and others where I obsess about it. My sister is also tall, 5'10, but I often feel hostile about the fact she's a little more of an average height. SO to other tall people, how have you come to terms with your height? What are y'all sill struggling with? Or at least any words of encouragement? I'm just feeling rather blah about myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Always celebrate who you are! We are all unique. Once we accept who we are, we can then reach out to others.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I am only 5'9" but around here for a woman that is really tall, average is between 5' to 5'4". Most men are my height.

I don't mind it really, not like I'm going to shrink soon. Long legs make it difficult to find jeans that fit right, or shirts that reach past my waist. My mare is a large pony and I don't like pictures taken because how funny we look, prefer riding horses 16 hh and up for the sake of not looking like a giant. 

Like you some days I worry about my height, but most of the time I'm okay with it. Remember your sister is only two inches shorter than you, not much of a difference, and some people would love to be your height.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm 6 foot... I cared for a while because i ride a 13.3hh pony. But it'll be another weight off my shoulders when my new horse is going to grow up to 16 hh!


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm 5'9, and actually my TB is a tad on the shorter side but I love me height, I embrace it. My trainer likes to hop on my horse and she's 5'3 and everytime she gets on she's like "your legs are so long! i can't even fit my feet in the stirrups" lol. I love it because I am able to mount from the ground with no problem while I watch everyone else hobble up to the mounting block, sure I don't always mount from the ground cause it can hurt his back, but I love it sometimes because if I need to adjust something I can frequently get on and off no problem, also its just nice having longer legs and riding bareback, to me its easier being tall.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

My biggest obstacle has been finding affordable jeans that come in long. I went through this over the weekend. They were either outrageously expensive or huge in the thigh area, wth. I've always bought expensive jeans since I've started riding because I needed them to be long, but I just couldn't afford it this time. I happened to check out JCPenny's and found Arizona Jean Co. Jeans. They fit awesome, exactly what I was looking for and were on sale for $19.99. I will never buy expensive jeans again as long as Arizona jeans are around, in case you or anyone else has the same problem.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm 6' tall and really love it, always have. I don't ever really remember feeling uncomfortable with my height, other than, back in the day, I had a horrible time finding pants that were long enough.

These days, it doesn't seem as difficult as many brands come with a L option for Long.

I work in an open office and will often wear shoes with 4" heels simply because they have cooler styles in the higher heel height. I don't feel uber tall but sometimes will look across the office, see someone I KNOW is a few inches shorter than I and think "wow she's tall!" LOL

My advice to you OP is stand up straight and proud and embrace your height! It is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm about 5' 10", sometimes a touch less depending on the measuring tape. Not THAT tall in the grand scheme of things, but taller than most of the people I know. (Including my 5'2" significant other. My collection of 3" heels doesn't see near enough use, lol.)

Being able to easily mount a 2 or 3 year old colt those first rides, or that 16hh horse without a mounting block is definitely a plus when you've got a little height. Plus you can wrap your long legs around a bucking horses' belly for extra security, lol

Finding XL western jeans is tricky - a plain old Long is just about right when you're on the ground, but I want my jeans to still cover my ankles when I'm on a horse and that requires a 38" inseam. Finding tall enough English boots and English saddles with long enough flaps to accomodate long legs is tricky, too! Not to mention it stinks when your breeches' knee patches actually cover the mid-thigh...

In everyday life, I've resorted to making some of my own clothes so I'm not going to the office in a blouse with sleeves that don't quite reach the wrist or a shirt that isn't long enough to cover the waistband on ankle-length slacks. I found that (long enough to not show my junk) skirts & tank style blouses are fantastically easy to whip up.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ahhhh...yes. Tall English boots. That was a major challenge!

When I first started taking lessons many many moons ago I tried just about every boot in the tack shop I went to. All were way way too short. So I gulped, bit the bullet and invested in a pair of custom made Vogels. Luckily they still fit after 23 years! And bonus from that shopping trip, I started chatting with a lady about how excited I was to start lessons again and she offered to give me a horse. :shock:

He was my first, a 18 yr old, 16hh, big-bodied dead calm tb named Automatic Pilot. Sigh...how I miss that horse! Sorry for digressing...


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm probably the shortest one here on this thread - but I am one of the tallest in my school!!

I am taller than over half the senior class - including the guys.. haha!

But I have always found pants a problem - It is very hard to find a size 2 X 32 were I am at. Somewhere around there anyways. 

I am taller than all my friends and almost all the sophmores. Everyone wishes they were tall - but I have always wanted to be short with my friends, and tall with my family.
My oldest sister is the shortest in my family, then my mom, then my other sister, then dad, then my brother.
Oh, and I am taller than my mom!
Some days I am happy I am tall, while other times I wish I was super short.

So when I go to dances in my heels it seems like I am towering over everybody... good thing I don't wear heels often!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Im 5'10"-11"... My identical twin is only an inch shorter, but shes older. That is irrelevant though! haha. Problems? I have an athletic build, so broad shoulders, thick bones, big muscles/chest, smaller head... Plus the height... So that makes it really hard for me to wear any "normal" clothes and look good. Because i dont wear make up either. So i always feel like im out of place and taking up space, ya know? Also! Riding! MY goodness... When i had to pass up SO many young talented horses because i was simply too big for them.. That was hard. And that if i even slightly lean at the jumps i knock a rail because my tall upper body will tip MR. PONY over. (I hope im not the only one) And also if i lean too far back he loses all his momentum. -_- i cant win... haha then with my long legs too, jumping higher now... with shorter stirrups... is very uncomfortable, and my legs look like they dont even belong because when i shorten them to jump my knees almost pass the saddle fold. GAH! 
#TallLife
hahaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Jake and Dai said:


> Ahhhh...yes. Tall English boots. That was a major challenge!
> 
> When I first started taking lessons many many moons ago I tried just about every boot in the tack shop I went to. All were way way too short. So I gulped, bit the bullet and invested in a pair of custom made Vogels. Luckily they still fit after 23 years! And bonus from that shopping trip, I started chatting with a lady about how excited I was to start lessons again and she offered to give me a horse. :shock:


DUDE I JUST HAD THIS ISSUE! I needed new boots and NOBODY had any that fit my huge calf and the height to my knee. It was horrible.. I also just got custom Vogels... Beautiful boots but a nasty pain to break in. (still working on that)


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Im not embarrassed by my height- shorter women want longer legs! 

I dont wear heels but its because i cant figure out how to walk in the things! :?

All my family is tall- i love it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I'm not "tall" per say but I have really long legs. This makes it very interesting when I ride shorter horses as I feel my legs are just dangling.

My biggest struggle is fitness. I have a number of knee problems that tend to flare up so I favor a longer stirrup but then that leads to the dangly problem again.

Jeans.. I always try to order the extra long (if they have that option) else it looks as though I'm donning some high-waters. I always wear long thick socks under my breeches because they barely reach my ankle.

I like my height, and like my long legs despite the "issues"


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am 5'9".
When I got my growth spurt in high school I was very self conscious and had resorted to slouching. Unfortunately it has effected my riding as it became a bad habit that years later I am still trying to correct. 

Later I loved being tall and wanted to be taller when I wanted to try some modeling. Runway models are a _minimum _of 5' 9", plus like Sky, I was blessed with long legs which is desirable. And like Cynical said, it sure is handy when getting on colts and tall horses!

However the downfall is finding clothes that fit well. I buy jeans in a 38" inseam and have to buy a large in long sleeved shirts for show to get the correct sleeve length but it looks like I bought a tent to wear on my torso. Very small complaint in the scheme of things. I love being taller


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

@COWCHICK, i modeled too for these past 3 years, mostly dresses and swim wear, but stopped this year cause they said my shoulders were too big.. oh well! hahhaha Clothes are just a mess for us people ey? And its HILARIOUS because I am the tallest person on my "show team" including my trainer whoooo iissss... ummm id say 5'3"? hahaha


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, don't take what they say personally! 
Unfortunately I didn't have the self confidence and would take the rejection pretty hard and gave up all together(this was a loooong time ago..LOL) I say keep after it if you love doing it!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Nah, i didnt really like it. A bunch of stuck up prissy chicks for the most part. And i only did it about once a month, and it always managed to get in the way of one of my lessons. So im happy i quit. haha i have more time to be an outcast horseback rider! HECK YES! XD ill talk to my horse all day long... and they cant stop me. hahha ;P


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It is a whole different world, isn't it?!? LOL


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

at just about 5'9" not as tall as some here,but always been the taller/slim one group of my peers now & growing up.Biggest problem I find with being taller is finding riding/show clothes to fit. the arms too short,inseams to short,torso to short. Have to buy custom show outfits for western & for English wear need to find the long versions in breeches & jackets:-x.Buying stuff just off the rack very hard:wink:.I've have had people say the taller slimmer people look nice on a horse...nice to hear.better than, girl did you lose wt?? you need some more padding:lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Lets just all agree.. It is not easy finding clothes of ANY sort for our breed... hahaha


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahhh thanks for all the wonderful replies y'all . I was laughing at all the posts and thinking YES!! I JUST went through the new tall boot problem, and just went ahead and got semi custom De Niros. Is also new jean time for me which takes more searching that most people will ever do. It's already been a week of searching! 
Thoroughbredjumper I know exactly what you mean! I have to work so hard to keep my long leg under control and my position non interfering! And for those of y'all who wear heels y'all are my heros. I wore them one time out with my friends and it just let to a lot or people staring and jerks making comments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Talking about things for me always make me feel happier, especially when you hear other people are going through the SAME things 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Since modeling i have several 4" heels and when i wear them to formal events i feel like a giant. Hahaha and im like one of the only girls who seems to know how to walk gracefully in them whenever its tha kind of event. Pretty funny. Hahahaha but.... Really... If tall boots came in TALL size that would be great.... Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

sullylvr said:


> Talking about things for me always make me feel happier, especially when you hear other people are going through the SAME things
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


AMEN! And as yall see i love talking... Well... When other people understand that is. Hahaha im ADD so excuse any random turn offs... Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

EEEk, to wearing heels !!hat's off to those that can navigate in them,i'd be flat on my face!! need something flat/close to ground:lol:


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Since modeling i have several 4" heels and when i wear them to formal events i feel like a giant. Hahaha and im like one of the only girls who seems to know how to walk gracefully in them whenever its tha kind of event.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same!!! Or at least I like to think haha. I just don't clunk around like alot of girls I see. I've always thought it was the universes cruel joke on me, I love heels and can walk in them, but never wear them! And the De Niro extra tall was a laughable height for me, hence the semi custom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Yall are fun. Hahaha so far i am loving this thread. XD Anybody have any close family/trainers that get upset over your height? Hahahaha if we DARE mention my trainer's height, shes pretty darn short, then she punishes us making us "respect short people". Hahahaha once she made me walk on my knees all week a a horse show whenever we were on hotel grounds... Hahaha because she ONLY heard me say,"Even a ladybug is bigger than you!" When i was talkig to my twin about a video game and how bugs are bigger than people in it.... She thought it was toward her... So my punishment began.... Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Was going to post here, but everyone is at least 4" taller than me lol. I'm taller than all me relatives, barring one of my older sisters, who is taller by an inch, and my dad, who is over 6'. 

I guess my area is just short, because I can count the people taller than me on one hand, and I'm only 5'4"-5'6" (doctors can't agree on my height)

Those at the barn love sticking me on the smallest ponies though. I swear if they could get the owner to agree, I'd be riding the 12hh one :lol: They took pity on me though, and let me ride a GIANT! I'm talking HUGE, like all of 14.2hh! I'm moving up in the world :wink:


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

sullylvr said:


> Is also new jean time for me which takes more searching that most people will ever do. It's already been a week of searching!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I always shudder at the thought of jean shopping. Good luck!!! I recently bought two pairs of J Crew's Matchstick Jeans since, miraculously, the Regular length is long enough to use with ballet flats, and the Long length works with heels. I swear there were Angels singing when I tried them on, lol.


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm probably older than a lot of you (at 55) and am shorter than many here. But when I was a teenager, NOTHING fit me. (They only started making longer pants for women when I was in my mid-30's.)

Generally, I gave up on finding ANYTHING in the women's department that fit. So I just started buying androgynous men's clothing. 

I am about the size of the average guy for my age cohort at 5'8''. And voilà, my problem was solved. In shoes I range between a 10 and 11, women's, but the equivalent size of 9 1/2 is a very common shoe size among men. And the selection of Levi's for men with an inseam of 32" is also very common. Of course, it helps a lot that I am awfully straight up and down. (The girl parts are there: they hips are just not exceptionally prominent.)


----------



## rememberourtroops (Apr 13, 2013)

Growing up my biggest problem was the handme down clothes, I'm the youngest and tallest of my siblings, so they never fit me right. Then the lesson barn had to use a boarders beginner friendly horse so I could have lessons because the lesson horses were all to small for me. My first house was really old and had low ceilings, which I hit my head off the top of the door frame frequently. In my new house things are better, finding good fitting clothes not so much. I get jeans from Kmart or some other similar store because I have luck there, skirts are another matter. My Shire is a good size for me as are my TBs, well not sure about the stallion he still needs to put on more weight. Riding at friends houses has always been kind of tough because of my height, most of my friends are shorter then me so there horses fit there size. I'm 6' even so riding a 14hh pony is really interesting.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

@Kotori, i COMPLETELY get the short horse thing. Hahahaha though my trainer is mostly against it because... i have a lot of muscle.. so i weigh just over 160lbs (I PROMISE IM NOT FAT) so with my combined height and weight i squish ponies. hahahhaha but it took FOREVER to find a horse that is my "height"... 17hh! was looking for something a bit bigger but when he fills out he will be much bigger looking/feeling. Currently he fits me like a glove. hahaha but yes... it is comical to see people our height on ponies...


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Cynical25 said:


> I recently bought two pairs of J Crew's Matchstick Jeans since, miraculously, the Regular length is long enough to use with ballet flats, and the Long length works with heels. I swear there were Angels singing when I tried them on, lol.


They have long sizes online too! I sense new jcrew jeans in my future!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Old horse, second (lease) horse, current (final) horse. hahahha constantly getting bigger. 16.1hh, 16.3hh, 170hh-17.1hh. Hahahaha #TallPeopleProblems


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

The horses/ponies things can get really frustrating.. All my life looking for leases I've had trouble and had to turn amazing horses down because of their size. In a few years I'll be looking to buy and because I already stalk horse for sale adds I know finding a 16.2 and up horse eliminates a lot of goodies. But thanks to my nature I just love big horses already 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Old horse, second (lease) horse, current (final) horse. hahahha constantly getting bigger. 16.1hh, 16.3hh, 170hh-17.1hh. Hahahaha #TallPeopleProblems


All three are gorgeous! There's something about a big horse <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I look normal on taller/wider horses










Current lesson horse

And then my personal horse (this was some time ago)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I look like a long legged freak on short horses lop

This is a 14.1hh gelding I was sponsoring for awhile
I usually only rode him bareback. Aaand keep in mind I'm laying on h so I usually have an extra 2-3" hanging lol








And this is my baby who's 16.3hh









Oh and I'm 5'8-9"


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

sullylvr said:


> All three are gorgeous! There's something about a big horse <3
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! The first was a hunter who snapped one day and turned into a psychopath, so we became jumpers... He never regained sanity and we had to give him away to a Thoroughbred rescue after i owned him 6yrs because he was deemed too dangerous to sell. Second was a "dream come true" Thoroughbred lease horse that we ended up not buying just for height reasons/restrictions. Current (third) is a happy go lucky slaughter house American Warmblood who has more talent than his old owner knew. Hence slaughter saved... hahaha BUT YES! Big horses are very attractive, im with ya there. Especially with the big thick tails. Oh my gosh i adore big tails.... Luckily Cleave has one... But yay for large horsies!


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> @Kotori, i COMPLETELY get the short horse thing. Hahahaha though my trainer is mostly against it because... i have a lot of muscle.. so i weigh just over 160lbs (I PROMISE IM NOT FAT) so with my combined height and weight i squish ponies. hahahhaha but it took FOREVER to find a horse that is my "height"... 17hh! was looking for something a bit bigger but when he fills out he will be much bigger looking/feeling. Currently he fits me like a glove. hahaha but yes... it is comical to see people our height on ponies...


Darn you muscular people! I've spent two years at the gym, with up to 3 trips a week, every weight machine. I now weigh...wait for it...3lb more. I can't gain muscle, therefore weight...I'm the human equivalent of a thouroughbred!..Maybe that's why I love ponies? Their..uh...'Volumtuous hindquarters? :wink:

Oh and so you can get a good mental image of what an issue this is: I'm 5'6" and weigh 118 on a heavy day. :-|


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Im a weed, im 13 and am 5'8. We can buy school pants at the beginning of the year, and by the end of the school year, they are too short. I love being tall, although paint are an issue!


----------

